# Little help. Century Cycle Co. Not Schwinn.



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 7, 2018)

I have read so many conflicting things about the ID of this bike, I had to come here. The Badge says Century.
Century Cycle company on the bottom. Not Schwinn. I get so many dates for this bike... Can anyone nail this down a bit more for me? Thanks in advance. And for petes sake i hope I've done this right!

Mike


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 7, 2018)

Badge!


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2018)

Great Schwinn! I want [emoji5][emoji106]
Straight down tube, my favorite. 
Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 7, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!

Even though the badge doesn't say it, your bike is indeed a Schwinn.  I believe that model first appeared in 1937 and was around for a couple years.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2018)

@tripple3

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Yep looks like a C model Schwinn. What is the serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2018)

I had one of those, and it was considered to be a 1937 Christmas special.
It's a Schwinn built C model, but was actually sold as the first of the DX line.
Schwinn would design a specific DX model for  1939, but this one was being marketed as a Christmas special in 1937.
The Century badge was just one of the many Jobbers that sold Schwinn built bikes.
Some badges have the AS&Co designation down at the bottom of the badge and some just have the Century Cycle Company on them.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2018)

Marty nailed it! This one has Schwinn on the bottom. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 7, 2018)

Just lined it up for purchase, not in my hands yet. But I had to know what I was buying!


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 7, 2018)

Definitely a prewar Schwinn C model. Nice original paint that would easily clean up. Great find! Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 7, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 784292 View attachment 784293



Awesome info!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice! Not  Schwinn guy but I do have a soft spot for those C-Models. Great find!!!


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 7, 2018)

GreenLakeMike said:


> Just lined it up for purchase, not in my hands yet. But I had to know what I was buying!




Hurry up and go get it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Hurry up and go get it!



Before I do!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2018)

GreenLakeMike said:


> Just lined it up for purchase, not in my hands yet. But I had to know what I was buying!



Just curious why you didn't think this was a Schwinn? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2018)

Congrats!
Be sure and tell all the Schwinn Nazi's that it's a DX model, so that you can get into a full on brawl over it.
Then zap them with the spec sheet and shut them down!
Everybody that looks at it, is going to tell you that it's a C model, but it is actually the very first D model.
Schwinn was surplusing out the old C model stuff, so I guess giving it a new letter designation made it sound like it was an all new model.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2018)

They are pretty rare and you won't see many at all on The Cabe ([emoji6]), So I am providing a picture of my favorite bike I own. My tall frame (20 inch) MEAD CRUSADER Badged Schwinn C model with hanging tank in origianl red paint.




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep looks like a C model Schwinn. What is the serial number? V/r Shawn



Serial # is W78980


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 8, 2018)

Cory said:


> They are pretty rare and you won't see many at all on The Cabe ([emoji6]), So I am providing a picture of my favorite bike I own. My tall frame (20 inch) MEAD CRUSADER Badged Schwinn C model with hanging tank in origianl red paint.View attachment 784297
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



That is a beautiful bike!


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 8, 2018)

Did you go pick it up yet?


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 8, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Did you go pick it up yet?



yeppers. its in my garage!


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious why you didn't think this was a Schwinn? V/r Shawn



Because i know nothing about bikes other than I can recognize a nice one. I chase them now and then. But I have to go by what people tell me. And the first 3 people said, "It's a Century". So hence I come here where the knowledge is! I rarely get burned if I pull multiple sources. And I got no problem saying I don't know something!


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 8, 2018)

GreenLakeMike said:


> Because i know nothing about bikes other than I can recognize a nice one. I chase them now and then. But I have to go by what people tell me. And the first 3 people said, "It's a Century". So hence I come here where the knowledge is! I rarely get burned if I pull multiple sources. And I got no problem saying I don't know something!




I wouldn't take any more bicycle advice from those three people lol.
Whats kinda funny, is a lot of people who are new to the hobby think every old bike is a Schwinn, and worth a lot of money. Usually it's not a Schwinn, and worth very little, if anything. You found a good one!


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 8, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I wouldn't take any more bicycle advice from those three people lol.
> Whats kinda funny, is a lot of people who are new to the hobby think every old bike is a Schwinn, and worth a lot of money. Usually it's not a Schwinn, and worth very little, if anything. You found a good one!



Thanks! I have to keep reading these to my wife! She thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 8, 2018)

GreenLakeMike said:


> Thanks! I have to keep reading these to my wife! She thinks I'm nuts!




Pretty sure my wife thinks I'm nuts too.


----------



## GreenLakeMike (Apr 10, 2018)

small but curious update. Im 56. As long as I can remember there was a guy near by that repaired bikes and would sell some out front. Used parts scavaged off other old bikes. Guess who Im gonna see next week. He hasn't been doing repairs because well, you know, his son is my age. But he wants to get his hands on this one. And of course I'll be peeking at his parts barn. See if I can't help any of my new friends out! And once again, thanks to all of you for the input and the education. I love it!


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 11, 2018)

GreenLakeMike said:


> Because i know nothing about bikes other than I can recognize a nice one. I chase them now and then. But I have to go by what people tell me. And the first 3 people said, "It's a Century". So hence I come here where the knowledge is! I rarely get burned if I pull multiple sources. And I got no problem saying I don't know something!



Welcome to the Cabe. Congrats on that bike too. This site is full of great people with a lot of knowledge about the hobby. Anytime I've needed parts, help, or questions answered, they've never let me down. I have only been in the hobby for a few years, so I learn something every time I get on here. And my wife thinks I'm crazy too, but I know she is. Haha
Ride on 
Sean


----------

